# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دفترچه انتخاب رشته

## narges75

سلام بچه ها کی دفترچه انتخاب رشته ی انسانی رو داره؟

----------


## king of konkur

برو سایت سازمان سنجش اونجا دان کن خب

----------


## narges75

> برو سایت سازمان سنجش اونجا دان کن خب


نداره

----------


## king of konkur

> نداره


سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## alikingboy

شما میتونید از این قسمت دفترچه رو دانلود کنید

----------


## Shah1n

*نیومده هنوز چرا جو میدین*

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sunnny


بچه ها شهر شما دفترچه ی انتخاب رشته اومده؟تو سایت گفته از روزنامه فروشی بگیریم.


اون دفترچه انتخاب رشته نیست یه دور بخونی چی نوشته بد نیست عجله عجله نخون*

----------


## saj8jad

> شما میتونید از این قسمت دفترچه رو دانلود کنید


مال سال 95 هستش اینکه!

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*ریاضی ها رو گذاشتن*

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


مال سال 95 هستش اینکه!


داداش پست ماله سال ۹۵ هست*

----------


## Shah1n

*دفترچه انتخاب رشته کنکور

اینم لینکش*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> داداش پست ماله سال ۹۵ هست*


عاقبت بالا آوردن تاپیک های فسیل شده همینه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Shiloh

> شما میتونید از این قسمت دفترچه رو دانلود کنید


عه تقصیر شما نیست تاپیک قدیمیه

----------


## Y.3.R

ببخشید فایل پیوست رو از کجای سازمان سنجش باید دانلود کنیم؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_دفترچه تجربی هم اومد_

----------

